# Anyway to play uncharted 3 on pc?



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys i was just wondering uncharted 3 one of the best of all times and ign also gave it 10.But the question is why there is no pc version for it?Also anyway to play that using emulators.Is there any ps3 emulator for pc?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2012)

As for now you can't play the games released for PS3 but you can play games released on PS2.

As for exclusivity some games are always console exclusive. For many these are the reason to purchase that particular console. So only way to play uncharted 3 is to buy a PS3.


----------



## Alok (Feb 7, 2012)

"NO".....ps3 emulation will take ages. 
Only way ,buy ps3.


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 7, 2012)

1. Uncharted is a* Playstation 3 exlusive*. Which means it wont be found on any other console (xbox, nintendo...) let alone a PC. 

2. There is no emulator for PS3. No one is developing one either.


----------

